# sane-backends 1.0.15  help needed for Canon N1220U scanner

## easy_gimik

Ok, for those of you who have been here before, I am updating this post to reflect my current  configuration... which still doesn't work.

I followed the instructions here and on the sane website in an attempt to get my scanner working with both sane-backends 1.0.14 and 1.0.15 (currently have 1.0.15 emerged). I am using a 2.6.9 vanilla kernel with the usb modules compiled in.

```
CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_EGALAX=m

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m
```

I also have a Canon EOS 300d that works with gphoto2 just fine, so I am pretty sure the hotplug part of the setup is correct. It is just sane that is killing me.

I am out of ideas currently, any help is appreciated.

my 'sane-find-scanner' output is

```
  # No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a SCSI driver for your SCSI adapter.

found USB scanner (vendor=0x04a9 [Canon], product=0x2207 [CanoScan], chip=LM9832/3) at libusb:004:002

  # Your USB scanner was (probably) detected. It may or may not be supported by

  # SANE. Try scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage.

  # Not checking for parallel port scanners.

  # Most Scanners connected to the parallel port or other proprietary ports

  # can't be detected by this program.

  # You may want to run this program as root to find all devices. Once you

  # found the scanner devices, be sure to adjust access permissions as

  # necessary.
```

my 'scanimage -L' output is

```
device `plustek:libusb:004:002' is a Canon N1220U USB flatbed scanner
```

and the following appears in dmesg

```
usb 4-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x3 len 5 ret -71

usb 4-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x3 len 4 ret -71

usb 4-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x3 len 4 ret -71

usb 4-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x3 len 5 ret -71

usb 4-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x3 len 4 ret -71

usb 4-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x3 len 4 ret -71

usb 4-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x3 len 4 ret -71

usb 4-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x3 len 4 ret -71

usb 4-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x3 len 5 ret -71

usb 4-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x3 len 4 ret -71

hub 4-0:1.0: port 1 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...

hub 4-0:1.0: over-current change on port 1

usb 4-1: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using address 3
```

starting xsane and trying to get a preview image gives me an I/O error and my dmesg output is

```
usb 4-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x3 len 5 ret -71

usb 4-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x3 len 4 ret -71

usb 4-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x3 len 4 ret -71

usb 4-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x3 len 5 ret -71

hub 4-0:1.0: port 1 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...

hub 4-0:1.0: over-current change on port 1

usb 4-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x3 len 4 ret -71

usb 4-1: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using address 4
```

my 'scanimage -T' output is

```
scanimage: sane_start: Error during device I/O
```

and the following appears in dmesg

```
usb 4-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x3 len 5 ret -71

usb 4-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x3 len 4 ret -71

usb 4-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x3 len 4 ret -71

usb 4-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x3 len 5 ret -71

usb 4-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x3 len 4 ret -71

usb 4-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x3 len 4 ret -71

usb 4-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x3 len 4 ret -71

usb 4-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x3 len 4 ret -71

usb 4-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x3 len 5 ret -71

usb 4-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x3 len 4 ret -71

hub 4-0:1.0: port 1 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...

hub 4-0:1.0: over-current change on port 1

usb 4-1: USB disconnect, address 4

usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using address 5
```

----------

## easy_gimik

continued...

my usb.usermap

```
# This file is part of sane-backends.

#

# The entries below are used to detect a USB scanner when it's plugged in

# and then run the libusbscanner script to change the ownership and

# permissions on the "device node" used by libusb.

#

# The 0x0003 match flag means the device is matched by its vendor and

# product IDs.

#

# Sample entry (replace 0xVVVV and 0xPPPP with vendor ID and product ID respectively) :

# libusbscanner      0x0003      0xVVVV   0xPPPP    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

#

# usb module         match_flags idVendor idProduct bcdDevice_lo bcdDevice_hi bDeviceClass bDeviceSubClass bDeviceProtocol bInterfaceClass bInterfaceSubClass bInterfaceProtocol driver_info

#

#

# The following list already contains a lot of scanners. If your scanner

# isn't mentioned there, add it as explained above and mail the entry to

# the sane-devel mailing list.

#

# Hewlett-Packard|ScanJet 4100C

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x03f0   0x0101    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Hewlett-Packard|PhotoSmart S20

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x03f0   0x0102    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Hewlett-Packard|ScanJet 4200C

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x03f0   0x0105    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Hewlett-Packard|ScanJet 6200C

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x03f0   0x0201    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Hewlett-Packard|ScanJet 3300C

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x03f0   0x0205    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Hewlett-Packard|ScanJet 4300C

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x03f0   0x0305    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Hewlett-Packard|ScanJet 5200C

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x03f0   0x0401    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Hewlett-Packard|ScanJet 3400C

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x03f0   0x0405    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Hewlett-Packard|ScanJet 2100C

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x03f0   0x0505    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Hewlett-Packard|ScanJet 6300C

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x03f0   0x0601    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Hewlett-Packard|ScanJet 2200C

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x03f0   0x0605    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Hewlett-Packard|ScanJet 5300C

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x03f0   0x0701    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Hewlett-Packard|ScanJet 4400C

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x03f0   0x0705    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Hewlett-Packard|ScanJet 4470c

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x03f0   0x0805    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Hewlett-Packard|ScanJet 2300C

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x03f0   0x0901    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Hewlett-Packard|ScanJet 2400c

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x03f0   0x0a01    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Hewlett-Packard|ScanJet 5400C

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x03f0   0x1005    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Hewlett-Packard|ScanJet 5470C

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x03f0   0x1105    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Hewlett-Packard|ScanJet 5550C

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x03f0   0x1205    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Hewlett-Packard|Scanjet 4570c

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x03f0   0x1305    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Hewlett-Packard|ScanJet 3570c

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x03f0   0x2005    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Hewlett-Packard|ScanJet 3500c

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x03f0   0x2205    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Mustek Systems Inc.|BearPaw 1200

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x0400   0x1000    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Mustek Systems Inc.|BearPaw 2400

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x0400   0x1001    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Lexmark|X70/X73

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x043d   0x002d    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Lexmark|X83

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x043d   0x003d    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Genius|ColorPage-Vivid Pro Scanner

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x0458   0x2001    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Genius|ColorPage HR6 V2

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x0458   0x2007    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Genius|ColorPage HR6 V2

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x0458   0x2008    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Genius|ColorPage HR6A

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x0458   0x2009    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Genius|ColorPage Vivid3x

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x0458   0x2011    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Genius|ColorPage HR7

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x0458   0x2013    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Genius|ColorPage HR7LE

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x0458   0x2015    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Genius|ColorPage HR6X

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x0458   0x2016    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Genius|ColorPage HR7X

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x0458   0x2018    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Genius|Colorpage Vivid 4x

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x0458   0x201b    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Primax Electronics|G2-300 Scanner

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x0461   0x0300    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Primax Electronics|G2E-300 Scanner

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x0461   0x0301    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Primax Electronics|G2-300 #2 Scanner

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x0461   0x0302    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Primax Electronics|G2E-300 #2 Scanner

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x0461   0x0303    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Primax Electronics|Colorado 9600 Scanner

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x0461   0x0340    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Primax Electronics|Colorado 600u Scanner

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x0461   0x0341    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Primax Electronics|Memorex Maxx 6136u Scanner

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x0461   0x0346    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Primax Electronics|Primascan Colorado 2600u

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x0461   0x0347    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Primax Electronics|Colorado 19200 Scanner

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x0461   0x0360    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Primax Electronics|Colorado 1200u Scanner

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x0461   0x0361    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Primax Electronics|LG Electronics Scanworks 600U

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x0461   0x0364    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Primax Electronics|Medion MD 5345

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x0461   0x0377    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Primax Electronics|G2-600 Scanner

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x0461   0x0380    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Primax Electronics|ReadyScan 636i Scanner

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x0461   0x0381    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Primax Electronics|G2-600 #2 Scanner

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x0461   0x0382    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Primax Electronics|G2E-600 Scanner

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x0461   0x0383    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Relisis|Scorpio Ultra 3

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x0475   0x0210    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Compaq|S4 100

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x049f   0x001a    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Compaq|S200

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x049f   0x0021    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Acer Peripherals Inc.|Prisa 310U

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a5   0x1a20    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Acer Peripherals Inc.|Prisa 620U

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a5   0x1a2a    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Acer Peripherals Inc.|Vuego Scan Brisa 340U

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a5   0x2022    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Acer Peripherals Inc.|Prisa AcerScan 620U

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a5   0x2040    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Acer Peripherals Inc.|Prisa AcerScan 620U & 640U

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a5   0x2060    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Acer Peripherals Inc.|Prisa 640BU

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a5   0x207e    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Acer Peripherals Inc.|S2W 3300U/4300U

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a5   0x20b0    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Acer Peripherals Inc.|Prisa 640BT

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a5   0x20be    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Acer Peripherals Inc.|Prisa 1240UT

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a5   0x20c0    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Acer Peripherals Inc.|S2W 4300U+

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a5   0x20de    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Benq|5000

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a5   0x20fc    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Benq|5300

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a5   0x20fe    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Visioneer|OneTouch 7600 USB

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a7   0x0211    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Visioneer|OneTouch 5300 Scanner

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a7   0x0221    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Visioneer|Microtek Scanport 3000

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a7   0x0224    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Visioneer|OneTouch 5800 USB

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a7   0x0226    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Visioneer|OneTouch 7100 USB

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a7   0x0229    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Visioneer|OneTouch 9020 USB

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a7   0x022c    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Visioneer|OneTouch 6100 Scanner

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a7   0x0231    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Visioneer|OneTouch 6200 EPP/USB

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a7   0x0311    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Visioneer|OneTouch 8100 EPP/USB

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a7   0x0321    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Visioneer|OneTouch 8100 EPP/USB

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a7   0x0331    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Visioneer|6200

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a7   0x0345    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Visioneer|Onetouch 8920 USB

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a7   0x0371    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Canon Inc.|CanoScan FB320U

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a9   0x2201    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Canon Inc.|CanoScan FB620U

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a9   0x2202    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Canon Inc.|CanoScan FB630U

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a9   0x2205    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Canon Inc.|CanoScan FB1210U

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a9   0x2204    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Canon Inc.|CanoScan N650U

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a9   0x2206    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Canon Inc.|CanoScan 1220U

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a9   0x2207    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Canon Inc.|CanoScan D660U

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a9   0x2208    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Canon Inc.|CanoScan D646U

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a9   0x220b    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Canon Inc.|CanoScan D1250U2

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a9   0x220c    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Canon Inc.|CanoScan N670U/N676U/LIDE 20

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a9   0x220d    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Canon Inc.|CanoScan N1240U/LIDE 30

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a9   0x220e    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Canon Inc.|CanoScan 8000F

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a9   0x220f    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Canon Inc.|CanoScan 9900F

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a9   0x2210    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Canon Inc.|CanoScan 5000F

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a9   0x2212    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Canon Inc.|LIDE 50

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a9   0x2213    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Canon Inc.|CanoScan 3000

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a9   0x2215    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Canon Inc.|FS4000US

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04a9   0x3042    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Nikon|Coolscan LS 40 ED

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04b0   0x4000    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Nikon|Coolscan LS 5000 ED

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04b0   0x4002    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Epson Corp.|Perfection 636

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04b8   0x0101    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Epson Corp.|GT-2200

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04b8   0x0102    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Epson Corp.|Perfection 610

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04b8   0x0103    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Epson Corp.|Perfection 1200U

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04b8   0x0104    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Epson Corp.|StylusScan 2000

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04b8   0x0105    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Epson Corp.|Stylus Scan 2500

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04b8   0x0106    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Epson Corp.|Expression 1600

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04b8   0x0107    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Epson Corp.|Expression 1640XL

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04b8   0x0109    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Epson Corp.|Perfection 1640SU / 1640SU Photo

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04b8   0x010a    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Epson Corp.|Perfection 1240U / 1240U Photo

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04b8   0x010b    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Epson Corp.|Perfection 640U

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04b8   0x010c    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Epson Corp.|Expression 1680

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04b8   0x010e    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Epson Corp.|Perfection 1250U

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04b8   0x010f    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Epson Corp.|Perfection 1650 / 1650 Photo

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04b8   0x0110    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Epson Corp.|Perfection 2450

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04b8   0x0112    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Epson Corp.|Perfection 660

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04b8   0x0114    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Epson Corp.|Perfection 2400 Photo

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04b8   0x011b    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Epson Corp.|Perfection 3200

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04b8   0x011c    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Epson Corp.|Perfection 1260

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04b8   0x011d    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Epson Corp.|Perfection 1660 Photo

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04b8   0x011e    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Epson Corp.|Perfection 1670

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04b8   0x011f    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Epson Corp.|Perfection 2480

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04b8   0x0121    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Epson Corp.|Stylus CX5200

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04b8   0x0801    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Epson Corp.|Stylus CX3200

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04b8   0x0802    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Epson Corp.|Stylus CX6400

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04b8   0x0805    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Epson Corp.|Stylus CX5400

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04b8   0x0808    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Fujitsu|fi-4220c USB/SCSI

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04c5   0x1041    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Fujitsu|fi-4120c USB/SCSI

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04c5   0x1042    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Fujitsu|fi-4010c USB AVision

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04c5   0x1029    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Brother|MFC 5100C

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04f9   0x010f    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Brother|MFC 6800

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04f9   0x0111    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Mustek Systems Inc.|ScanExpress 1200 CU

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x055f   0x0001    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Mustek Systems Inc.|ScanExpress 600 CU

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x055f   0x0002    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Mustek Systems Inc.|ScanExpress 1200 USB

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x055f   0x0003    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Mustek Systems Inc.|ScanExpress 1200 UB

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x055f   0x0006    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Mustek Systems Inc.|ScanExpress 1200 USB Plus

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x055f   0x0007    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Mustek Systems Inc.|ScanExpress 1200 CU Plus

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x055f   0x0008    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Mustek Systems Inc.|BearPaw 1200F

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x055f   0x0010    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Mustek Systems Inc.|ScanExpress A3 USB

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x055f   0x0210    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Mustek Systems Inc.|BearPaw 2400 TA

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x055f   0x0218    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Mustek Systems Inc.|BearPaw 2400 TA Plus

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x055f   0x0219    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Mustek Systems Inc.|BearPaw 2448 TA Plus

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x055f   0x021A    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Mustek Systems Inc.|BearPaw 1200 CU Plus (another one?)

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x055f   0x021b    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Mustek Systems Inc.|BearPaw 1200 CU Plus

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x055f   0x021c    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Mustek Systems Inc.|Bearpaw 2400 CU Plus

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x055f   0x021d    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Mustek Systems Inc.|BearPaw 1200 TA/CS

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x055f   0x021e    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Mustek Systems Inc.|ScanExpress 1248UB

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x055f   0x021f    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Mustek Systems Inc.|BearPaw 2400 TA PRO

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x055f   0x0400    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Mustek Systems Inc.|P 3600 A3 Pro

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x055f   0x0401    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Mustek Systems Inc.|BearPaw 2448TA Pro

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x055f   0x0409    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

#  Mustek Systems Inc.|ScanExpress 600 USB

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x055f   0x0873    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Mustek Systems Inc.|BearPaw 4800 TA PRO

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x055f   0x1000    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Trust|CombiScan 19200

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x05cb   0x1483    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Artec|Ultima 2000

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x05d8   0x4001    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Trust|Flat scan USB 19200

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x05d8   0x4002    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Artec|E+ 48U

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x05d8   0x4003    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Artec|E+ Pro

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x05d8   0x4004    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Artec|Trust Easy Webscan 19200

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x05d8   0x4006    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Artec|Umax Astraslim

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x05d8   0x4009    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Microtek|ScanMaker 5600

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x05da   0x20a7    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Microtek|ScanMaker 6700

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x05da   0x20c9    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Microtek|ScanMaker 3800

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x05da   0x30ce    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Microtek|ScanMaker 4800

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x05da   0x30cf    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Microtek|ScanMaker 3830 + 3840

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x05da   0x30d4    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Microtek|ScanMaker 5900

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x05da   0x30d8    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Genesys Logic, Inc.|Pacific Image Electronics PrimeFilm 1800u slide/negative scanner

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x05e3   0x0120    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Avision, Inc.|iVina 1200U Scanner

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x0638   0x0268    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Avision, Inc.|iVina FB1600 / Umax Astra 4500

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x0638   0x0a10    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Avision, Inc.|iVina FB1800 / Umax Astra 4700

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x0638   0x0a20    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Optoelectronics Co., Ltd.|Barcode scanner

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x065a   0x0001    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Siemens|ID Mouse Professional

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x0681   0x0005    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Siemens|Cherry FingerTIP ID Board - Sensor

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x0681   0x0010    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Minolta|Scan Dual III

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x0686   0x0001    0x4000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# AGFA-Gevaert NV|SnapScan 1212U

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x06bd   0x0001    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# AGFA-Gevaert NV|SnapScan 1236U

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x06bd   0x0002    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# AGFA-Gevaert NV|SnapScan Touch

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x06bd   0x0100    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# AGFA-Gevaert NV|SnapScan 1212U (???)

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x06bd   0x2061    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# AGFA-Gevaert NV|SnapScan e40

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x06bd   0x208d    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# AGFA-Gevaert NV|SnapScan e50

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x06bd   0x208f    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# AGFA-Gevaert NV|SnapScan e20

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x06bd   0x2091    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# AGFA-Gevaert NV|SnapScan e10

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x06bd   0x2093    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# AGFA-Gevaert NV|SnapScan e25

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x06bd   0x2095    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# AGFA-Gevaert NV|SnapScan e26

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x06bd   0x2097    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# AGFA-Gevaert NV|SnapScan e52

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x06bd   0x20fd    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# AGFA-Gevaert NV|SnapScan e42

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x06bd   0x20ff    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Prolink|Winscan Pro 2448U

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x06dc   0x0014    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Plustek|1212U

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x07b3   0x0001    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Plustek|

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x07b3   0x0005    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Plustek|

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x07b3   0x0007    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Plustek|

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x07b3   0x000f    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Plustek|OpticPro U12

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x07b3   0x0010    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Plustek|OpticPro U24

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x07b3   0x0011    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Plustek|

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x07b3   0x0012    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Plustek|UT12

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x07b3   0x0013    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Plustek|

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x07b3   0x0014    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Plustek|OpticPro U24

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x07b3   0x0015    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Plustek|

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x07b3   0x0016    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Plustek|OpticPro UT12/UT16/UT24

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x07b3   0x0017    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Plustek|OpticPro 1248U

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x07b3   0x0400    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Plustek|OpticPro 1248U

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x07b3   0x0401    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Plustek|OpticPro U16B

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x07b3   0x0402    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Plustek|U16B

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x07b3   0x0403    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Plustek|OpticSlim 1200

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x07b3   0x0413    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Mustek Systems Inc.|BearPaw 1200F

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x0ff5   0x0010    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Umax|Astra 1220U

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x1606   0x0010    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Umax|Astra 2000U

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x1606   0x0030    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Umax|Astra 3400U/3450U

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x1606   0x0060    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Umax|Astra 4400

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x1606   0x0070    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Umax|Astra 2100U

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x1606   0x0130    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Umax|Astra 5400U

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x1606   0x0160    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# Umax|Astra 2200U

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x1606   0x0230    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# SYSCAN|TravelScan 460/464

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x0a82   0x4600    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

# AEG Snap 300

*** usbcam omitted because it made the post too long ***
```

----------

## easy_gimik

continued...

my libusbscanner

```
#!/bin/sh

# This file is part of sane-backends.

#

# This script changes the permissions and ownership of a USB device under

# /proc/bus/usb to grant access to this device to users in the scanner group.

#

# Ownership is set to root:scanner, permissions are set to 0660.

#

# Arguments :

# -----------

# ACTION=[add|remove]

# DEVICE=/proc/bus/usb/BBB/DDD

# TYPE=usb

# latest hotplug doesn't set DEVICE on 2.6.x kernels

if [ -z "$DEVICE" ] ; then

  IF=`echo $DEVPATH | sed 's/\(bus\/usb\/devices\/\)\(.*\)-\(.*\)/\2/'`

  DEV=`echo $DEVPATH | sed 's/\(bus\/usb\/devices\/\)\(.*\)-\(.*\)/\3/'`

  DEV=`expr $DEV + 1`

  DEVICE=`printf '/proc/bus/usb/%.03d/%.03d' $IF $DEV`

fi

if [ -z "${DEVICE}" ] ; then

        IF=$(echo ${DEVPATH} | sed 's:\(bus/usb/devices/\)\(.*\)-\(.*\):\2:')

        if [ -r /sys/${DEVPATH}/devnum ]; then

             DEV=$(cat /sys/${DEVPATH}/devnum)

        else

             DEV=1 # you'll have to adjust this manually for kernel < 2.6.6

        fi

        DEVICE=$(printf '/proc/bus/usb/%.03d/%.03d' ${IF} ${DEV})

fi

if [ "$ACTION" = "add" -a "$TYPE" = "usb" ]; then

  chown root:scanner "$DEVICE"

  chmod 0660 "$DEVICE"

fi

# That's an insecure but simple alternative

# Everyone has access to the scanner

# if [ "$ACTION" = "add" -a "$TYPE" = "usb" ]; then

#  chmod 0666 "$DEVICE"

# fi
```

my dll.conf

```
# enable the next line if you want to allow access through the network:

net

abaton

agfafocus

apple

avision

artec

artec_eplus48u

as6e

bh

brother

canon

canon630u

#canon_pp

coolscan

coolscan2

#dc25

#dc210

#dc240

dmc

epson

fujitsu

#gphoto2

gt68xx

hp

hpsj5s

hp5400

ibm

leo

ma1509

matsushita

microtek

microtek2

mustek

#mustek_pp

mustek_usb

nec

niash

pie

pint

plustek

#plustek_pp

#pnm

qcam

ricoh

s9036

sceptre

sharp

sm3600

snapscan

sp15c

#st400

tamarack

teco1

teco2

teco3

#test

u12

umax

#umax_pp

umax1220u

v4l

#

# The following backends are not included in the sane-backends distribution

# If you want to use them, download them from their webpages and read their

# documentation 

#

# HP OfficeJet backend homepage: http://hpoj.sf.net/

# Uncomment the following line if hpoj is installed:

#hpoj
```

my plustek.conf

```
# Plustek-SANE Backend configuration file

# For use with LM9831/2/3 based USB scanners

#

# each device needs at least two lines:

# - [usb] vendor-ID and product-ID

# - device devicename

# i.e. for Plustek (0x07B3) UT12/16/24 (0x0017)

# [usb] 0x07B3 0x0017

# device /dev/usbscanner

# or

# device libusb:bbb:ddd

# where bbb is the busnumber and ddd the device number

# make sure that your user has access to /proc/bus/usb/bbb/ddd

#

# additionally you can specify some options

# warmup, lOffOnEnd, lampOff

#

# For autodetection use

# [usb]

# device /dev/usbscanner

#

# or simply

# [usb]

#

# or if you want a specific device but you have no idea about the

# device node or you use libusb, simply set vendor- and product-ID

# [usb] 0x07B3 0x0017

# device auto

#

# NOTE: autodetection is safe, as it uses the info it got

#       from the USB subsystem. If you're not using the

#       autodetection, you MUST have attached that device

#       at your USB-port, that you have specified...

#

[usb]

#

# options for the previous USB entry

#

# switch lamp off after xxx secs, 0 disables the feature

# (can also be set via frontend)

option lampOff 300

# warmup period in seconds, 0 means no warmup, -1 means auto-warmup

# (can also be set via frontend)

option warmup -1

# 0 means leave lamp-status untouched, not 0 means switch off

# on sane_close

# (can also be set via frontend)

option lOffOnEnd 1

#

# options to tweak the image start-position

# (WARNING: there's no internal range check!!!)

#

# for the normal scan area

#

option posOffX 0

option posOffY 0

# for transparencies

option tpaOffX 0

option tpaOffY 0

# for negatives

option negOffX 0

option negOffY 0

#

# for setting the calibration strip position

# (WARNING: there's no internal range check!!!)

# -1 means use built in

# (can also be set via frontend)

option posShadingY -1

option tpaShadingY -1

option negShadingY -1

#

# to invert the negatives, 0 disables the feature

#

option invertNegatives 0

#

# to disable the internal sensor speedup function, 

# 1 disables the feature

#

option disableSpeedup 0

#

# to save/restore coarse calibration data

# (can also be set via frontend)

option cacheCalData 0

#

# use alternate calibration routines

#

option altCalibration 0

#

# for skipping whole calibration step

#

option skipCalibration 0

#

# for skipping entire fine calibration step

# coarse calibration is done

#

option skipFine 0

#

# discard the result of the fine white calibration

#

option skipFineWhite 0

# for replacing the gain values found during coarse

# calibration

# (can also be set via frontend)

option red_gain   -1

option green_gain -1

option blue_gain  -1

# for replacing the offset values found during coarse

# calibration

# (can also be set via frontend)

option red_offset   -1

option green_offset -1

option blue_offset  -1

#

# for replacing the default lampoff settings, this

# works only for CIS devices like CanoScan LiDE20

# (can also be set via frontend)

option red_lampoff   -1

option green_lampoff -1

option blue_lampoff  -1

#

# for adjusting the default gamma values

# (can also be set via frontend)

option redGamma         1.0

option greenGamma       1.0

option blueGamma        1.0

option grayGamma        1.0

#

# to enable TPA (EPSON or UMAX, if autodetection fails)

# 0 means default behaviour as specified in the internal tables

# 1 means enable (needed for UMAX 3450)

option enableTPA 0

#

# model override functionality, currently only available for

# Mustek devices, using NSCs' vendor ID: 0x0400 and

# also their product ID: 0x1000 (LM9831) 0x1001 (LM9832)

#

# mov/PID    |    0x1000   |   0x1001

# ---------------------------------------

# 0 (default)| BearPaw1200 | BearPaw 2400

# 1          |   ignored   | BearPaw 1200

#

option mov 0

#

# and of course the device-name

#

# device /dev/usbscanner

device auto

#

# to define a new device, start with a new section:

# [usb] 

#
```

----------

## easy_gimik

my xsane output with SANE_DEBUG_PLUSTEK=128 set is

```
[plustek] attach (auto, 0xbfffc290, (nil))

[plustek] Device configuration:

[plustek] device name : >auto<

[plustek] USB-ID : ><

[plustek] model ovr. : 0

[plustek] warmup : -1s

[plustek] lampOff : 300

[plustek] lampOffOnEnd : yes

[plustek] cacheCalData : no

[plustek] altCalibrate : no

[plustek] skipCalibr. : no

[plustek] skipFine : no

[plustek] skipFineWhite: no

[plustek] invertNegs. : no

[plustek] dis.Speedup : no

[plustek] pos_x : 0

[plustek] pos_y : 0

[plustek] pos_shading_y: -1

[plustek] neg_x : 0

[plustek] neg_y : 0

[plustek] neg_shading_y: -1

[plustek] tpa_x : 0

[plustek] tpa_y : 0

[plustek] tpa_shading_y: -1

[plustek] red gain : -1

[plustek] green gain : -1

[plustek] blue gain : -1

[plustek] red offset : -1

[plustek] green offset : -1

[plustek] blue offset : -1

[plustek] red lampoff : -1

[plustek] green lampoff: -1

[plustek] blue lampoff : -1

[plustek] red Gamma : 1.00

[plustek] green Gamma : 1.00

[plustek] blue Gamma : 1.00

[plustek] gray Gamma : 1.00

[plustek] ---------------------

[plustek] usbDev_open(auto,)

[plustek] Autodetection...

[plustek] Checking for 0x07b3-0x0010

[plustek] Checking for 0x07b3-0x0011

[plustek] Checking for 0x07b3-0x0017

[plustek] Checking for 0x07b3-0x0015

[plustek] Checking for 0x07b3-0x0017

[plustek] Checking for 0x07b3-0x0013

[plustek] Checking for 0x07b3-0x0013

[plustek] Checking for 0x07b3-0x0011

[plustek] Checking for 0x07b3-0x0010

[plustek] Checking for 0x07b3-0x0014

[plustek] Checking for 0x07b3-0x0015

[plustek] Checking for 0x07b3-0x0014

[plustek] Checking for 0x07b3-0x0016

[plustek] Checking for 0x07b3-0x0017

[plustek] Checking for 0x07b3-0x0017

[plustek] Checking for 0x07b3-0x0007

[plustek] Checking for 0x07b3-0x000f

[plustek] Checking for 0x07b3-0x000f

[plustek] Checking for 0x07b3-0x0005

[plustek] Checking for 0x07b3-0x0014

[plustek] Checking for 0x07b3-0x0012

[plustek] Checking for 0x0400-0x1000

[plustek] Checking for 0x0400-0x1001

[plustek] Checking for 0x0400-0x1001

[plustek] Checking for 0x0458-0x2007

[plustek] Checking for 0x0458-0x2008

[plustek] Checking for 0x0458-0x2009

[plustek] Checking for 0x0458-0x2013

[plustek] Checking for 0x0458-0x2015

[plustek] Checking for 0x0458-0x2016

[plustek] Checking for 0x03f0-0x0505

[plustek] Checking for 0x03f0-0x0605

[plustek] Checking for 0x04b8-0x010f

[plustek] Checking for 0x04b8-0x011d

[plustek] Checking for 0x1606-0x0050

[plustek] Checking for 0x1606-0x0060

[plustek] Checking for 0x1606-0x0160

[plustek] Checking for 0x049f-0x001a

[plustek] Checking for 0x04a9-0x2206

[plustek] Checking for 0x04a9-0x2207

[plustek] Found device at >libusb:004:003<

[plustek] Vendor ID=0x04A9, Product ID=0x2207

[plustek] usbio_DetectLM983x

[plustek] usbio_DetectLM983x: found LM9832/3

[plustek] Detected vendor & product ID: 0x04A9-0x2207

[plustek] Device description for >0x04A9-0x2207< found.

[plustek] usb_initDev(39,0x04a9,-1)

[plustek] Device WAF: 0x00000006

[plustek] Device Flags: 0x00000000

[plustek] Vendor adjusted to: >Canon<

[plustek] LAMP-STATUS: 0x00000000

[plustek] RESETTING REGISTERS(-1)

[plustek] SETTING THE MISC I/Os

[plustek] MISC I/O after RESET: 0x66, 0x16, 0x91

[plustek] UIO error

[plustek] UIO error

[plustek] Calibration file-name set to:

[plustek] >/home/jason/.sane/Canon-N1220U.cal<

[plustek] usb_SetScanParameters()

[plustek] UIO error

[plustek] UIO error

[plustek] usbDev_getCaps()

[plustek] Scanner information:

[plustek] Vendor : Canon

[plustek] Model : N1220U

[plustek] Flags : 0x00000000

[plustek] drvclose()

[plustek] usbDev_stopScan()

[plustek] usbDev_ScanEnd(), start=0, park=0

[plustek] UIO error

[plustek] usbDev_close()

[plustek] attach: model = >N1220U<

[plustek] sane_get_devices (0xbfffe394, 0)

[plustek] sane_open - libusb:004:003

[plustek] Presetting Gamma tables (len=4096)

[plustek] * Channel[0], gamma 2.000

[plustek] * Channel[1], gamma 2.000

[plustek] * Channel[2], gamma 2.000

[plustek] * Channel[3], gamma 2.000

[plustek] ----------------------------------

[plustek] NOT using custom gamma settings.

[plustek] Presetting Gamma tables (len=4096)

[plustek] * Channel[0], gamma 2.000

[plustek] * Channel[1], gamma 2.000

[plustek] * Channel[2], gamma 2.000

[plustek] * Channel[3], gamma 2.000

[plustek] ----------------------------------

[plustek] Lamp-Timer stopped

[plustek] Lamp-Timer stopped

[plustek] sane_start

[plustek] usbDev_open(libusb:004:003,)

[plustek] sane_start: open failed: 2

[plustek] sane_cancel

[plustek] sane_start

[plustek] usbDev_open(libusb:004:003,)

[plustek] sane_start: open failed: 2

[plustek] sane_cancel

[plustek] sane_close

[plustek] sane_exit

[plustek] Shutdown called (dev->fd=-1, libusb:004:003)

[plustek] Function ignored!
```

----------

## toralf

Same problem with CanoScan 650U and following configuration :

```

nhh221 ~ # qpkg -I -v -nc usb

sys-apps/usbutils-0.11-r3

dev-libs/libusb-0.1.8

nhh221 ~ # qpkg -I -v -nc sane

media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.14-r6

media-gfx/xsane-0.95

nhh221 ~ # uname -a

Linux nhh221 2.6.10-rc3 #11 Tue Dec 7 14:32:28 CET 2004 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

nhh221 ~ #     

```

----------

